# April Photo Contest



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations SoxOz!

Great fun theme, looking forward to seeing lots of entries!


----------



## swishywagga

Congratulations SoxOz!. 

Looking forward to seeing all the wonderful photos for this month's contest.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Congrats SoxOz! Your picture was adorable! 
I'll start off this month by entering Rundle, snuggling her Kong with a smile


----------



## fourlakes

Piper: "I love my brother Ozzie, really I do!"


----------



## Megora

^ I think this is both.


----------



## Wendy427

My Bridge girl, Lacey, snuggling with her teddy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love the entries, they're all great.

This is going to be another fun thread, keep them coming y'all!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Hogan and Liam.


----------



## soxOZ

Wow, so many wonderful images already...!!!

It’s going to be hard picking just one, and it’s only early yet, so please keep them coming.
Show us you happy *Smiling and Snuggling* photos of your precious Goldens….

And I’ll like to say thank you to all that voted last month, and thank you to those that voted for our little Moe, who by the way isn’t that little anymore… LOL… 
They just grow way too fast…!!!


----------



## Tripp43

Tripp and his dad sharing some love this past Labor Day.


----------



## Alaska7133

I had to delete this photo. I did not have the parents permission to use the photo of the child with my dogs. Sorry about that.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries so far, hope to see lots more!


----------



## cgriffin

Ben sleeping and Dachsi snuggling with him, Ben was 14 weeks old on this photo.


----------



## swishywagga

Lovely photos so far, there's plenty of time to submit your entry!


----------



## Christen113

Cooper and Ryleigh snuggling while watching TV.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries, hope to see many more!


----------



## MommyMe

*Cheese!*

I'll have to look for my favorite snuggle pose but here is one if my favorite smiles.


----------



## MommyMe

*Snuggles*

Finny loves his big sister...


----------



## Flare's Sister :)

*Flare getting ready for sleeping *

All sleepy with red eyes


----------



## Flare's Sister :)

It's kinda out of topic but felt like sharing her pics


----------



## Capt Jack

One of Jacks famous smiles


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries so far, hope to see lots more!


----------



## Finn's Fan

One of my granddaughters and her pal Finn.


----------



## HolDaisy

So many beautiful photos so far, love the theme


----------



## Katduf

Bear snuggling up to Stormy on a cold rainy day


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Enjoying all the wonderful entries, hope to see more. 

Keep them coming everyone!




> Our March winner SoxOz has chosen a fun theme for April
> *Smiles and Snuggles*
> 
> If you've caught your Golden in a photo where you you would swear they are smiling at you, we want to see it. Also those wonderful moments you've captured your Golden snuggling a friend, favorite toy, or person or just snuggled up by themselves we want to see it so show us your Golden Smiles and Snuggles.* Entries will be accepted until Thursday, 23 April*
> 
> Do not collage or caption your photos and please attach them directly rather than linking from a member album.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win and this years winners are not eligible to win but we love to see all your photos anyway.


----------



## Stefan

Ollie snuggling


----------



## Otter

soxOZ said:


> Wow, so many wonderful images already...!!!
> 
> It’s going to be hard picking just one, and it’s only early yet, so please keep them coming.
> Show us you happy *Smiling and Snuggling* photos of your precious Goldens….
> 
> And I’ll like to say thank you to all that voted last month, and thank you to those that voted for our little Moe, who by the way isn’t that little anymore… LOL…
> They just grow way too fast…!!!


*Congratulations Wally!
*


----------



## soxOZ

Otter said:


> *Congratulations Wally!
> *


Thanks Joe, really appreciate it, and I'm looking forward to seeing some of your brilliant photos of Barkley or Pebbles, or maybe one of your favorites from the past...


----------



## Storm-n-Norman

New to the forum, but just had to share this adorable smile from my puppy Norman.


----------



## Kirsten

Smiles! Probably because he was digging in the mud


----------



## Kirsten

Snuggles with Maylee!


----------



## soxOZ

All of these have been great, so keep them coming everybody..!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Plenty of time to submit an entry and join in on the fun.

Last day to enter the Photo Contest is *Thursday, April 23rd.* 

Fantastic entries so far, hope to see many more.


----------



## swishywagga

Keep the photos coming folks, really great entries so far!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries everyone, hope to see many more. 

Last day to submit an entry is *Thursday, April 23rd.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic entries, hope to see lots more!




1stGold13 said:


> Our March winner *SoxOz* has chosen a fun theme for April
> Smiles and Snuggles
> 
> If you've caught your Golden in a photo where you you would swear they are smiling at you, we want to see it. Also those wonderful moments you've captured your Golden snuggling a friend, favorite toy, or person or just snuggled up by themselves we want to see it so show us your Golden Smiles and Snuggles. *Entries will be accepted until Thursday, 23 April*
> 
> Do not collage or caption your photos and please attach them directly rather than linking from a member album.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win and this years winners are not eligible to win but we love to see all your photos anyway.
> :wavey:


----------



## Eclipse

Baby Penny discovers a new place to rest.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries everyone!

There's plenty of time to join in on the fun.
Last day to submit an entry is *Thursday, April 23rd. *

Don't miss out!

Hope to see more pictures!


----------



## Christen113

Here's one of Lacey smiling. It's of my favorite pictures of her. She would have been 10 on Wednesday. She is certainly missed.


----------



## swishywagga

Great entries so far, let's keep them coming!


----------



## Flare's Sister :)

This is Flare smiling, maybe because she was sleepy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries so far all, hope to see many more before the Thursday, April 23rd deadline!




1stGold13 said:


> Our March winner *SoxOz* has chosen a fun theme for April
> Smiles and Snuggles
> 
> If you've caught your Golden in a photo where you you would swear they are smiling at you, we want to see it. Also those wonderful moments you've captured your Golden snuggling a friend, favorite toy, or person or just snuggled up by themselves we want to see it so show us your Golden Smiles and Snuggles. *Entries will be accepted until Thursday, 23 April*
> 
> Do not collage or caption your photos and please attach them directly rather than linking from a member album.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win and this years winners are not eligible to win but we love to see all your photos anyway.
> :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## wiznsox

My favorite photo of snuggling with my boy Mac


----------



## swishywagga

Let's keep those entries coming, closing date is 23rd April!


----------



## Marcus

Ben with a smile and a cuddle


----------



## soxOZ

Still time, so keep those great photos coming...!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Rookie, my Bridge Kid on a fun day.


----------



## swishywagga

Still time to get your entries in. Closing date is Thursday April 23rd!.


----------



## CobaltRose

*Bart, now at the Rainbow bridge (1994 - 2013)*

Here's a picture of our boy Bart, in his younger days. 

He passed away on July 14th 2013, aged 18 years, nine months. He was a true gentle giant, and I miss him immensely.


----------



## swishywagga

Great entries so far, closing date is Thursday April 23rd!


----------



## Karen519

*Our adopted boy, Tucker*

Love this picture of our adopted boy, Tucker!!


----------



## swishywagga

Karen519 said:


> Love this picture of our adopted boy, Tucker!!


Karen, thats a great picture of Tucker in his life jacket!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Just a reminder, the last day to submit an entry in the photo contest is Thursday, April 23rd. You still have plenty of time.


----------



## Alaska7133

My niece with Reilly and Hunter enjoying a day fishing on the Kenai River. They were all very happy that day!


----------



## Karen519

*Thank you!*



swishywagga said:


> Karen, thats a great picture of Tucker in his life jacket!.


Thank you!!


----------



## swishywagga

Still time to get your entries in folks!. Contest closes next Thursday 23rd April!.


----------



## 1stGold13

Great entries everyone, keep em coming, we are addicted!


----------



## Zach

Here's Django in the bluebonnets.


----------



## swishywagga

Bumping Up!.


----------



## Karen519

*Get your entry in!!*



swishywagga said:


> Still time to get your entries in. Closing date is Thursday April 23rd!.


Get your photo in! WE all LOVE seeing them!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Just a reminder, the last day to submit an entry for the Photo Contest is *Thursday, April 23rd. *

Lots of Great entries!




1stGold13 said:


> Our March winner *SoxOz* has chosen a fun theme for April
> Smiles and Snuggles
> 
> If you've caught your Golden in a photo where you you would swear they are smiling at you, we want to see it. Also those wonderful moments you've captured your Golden snuggling a friend, favorite toy, or person or just snuggled up by themselves we want to see it so show us your Golden Smiles and Snuggles. *Entries will be accepted until Thursday, 23 April*
> 
> Do not collage or caption your photos and please attach them directly rather than linking from a member album.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win and this years winners are not eligible to win but we love to see all your photos anyway.
> :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Don't forget to submit an entry for the photo contest, last day to enter is *Thursday, April 23rd. *


----------



## The life of Piper

*piper at 7 weeks*









Piper at seven weeks or so being held by my brother.   :


----------



## The life of Piper

*Piper at 9 months*

View attachment 519353


Piper at 9 months smiling at a treat.


----------



## Fattner

Here u go , Harley's first snow


----------



## swishywagga

Such great entries this month, still time for more, contest closes Thursday April 23rd!


----------



## Fattner

I love popcorn bad !!!!!


----------



## soxOZ

Keep them coming people, they have all been great..!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Thursday, April 23rd* is the last day to submit an entry in the photo contest. 

Don't miss out!


----------



## Reddog Lover

*Emily's biggest smile*

Emily having good day at the park!


----------



## goodog

*Kai lets me know he is loving life!*








[/URL][/IMG]







Kai's thought---

"In-case you didn't know, I'm having a blast today" BTW--any chance you'd toss the bumper again??? Please??











Kai--near-Abindgon-4-12-15_zpsnksbgttx.jpg Photo by goldenpup28 | Photobucket


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic entries!

There still time to submit an entry for the April Photo Contest.

Last day to enter is *Thursday, April 23rd*, don't miss out!


----------



## kellyguy

Duffy said "what cheese?"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Photo Contest Entry ends Thursday 4-23-2015*

We're getting down to the last couple of days to enter the Photo Contest. 

If you haven't submitted an entry, you have:

*Today-Wed, 4/22* and *tomorrow-Thursday 4/23. *


The Contest information and rules are below-





1stGold13 said:


> Our March winner *SoxOz* has chosen a fun theme for April
> Smiles and Snuggles
> 
> If you've caught your Golden in a photo where you you would swear they are smiling at you, we want to see it. Also those wonderful moments you've captured your Golden snuggling a friend, favorite toy, or person or just snuggled up by themselves we want to see it so show us your Golden Smiles and Snuggles. *Entries will be accepted until Thursday, 23 April*
> 
> Do not collage or caption your photos and please attach them directly rather than linking from a member album.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win and this years winners are not eligible to win but we love to see all your photos anyway.
> :wavey:


----------



## Otter

*Happy Barkley*

Happy Barkley


----------



## Pammie

This pup makes me smile!


----------



## swishywagga

Still time to get your last minute entries in, contest closes tomorrow Thursday 23rd April!.


----------



## soxOZ

There's still time everyone, lets see that great photo of your Golden giving us their best Smiles and Snuggles...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*TODAY*, Thursday April 23rd is the last day to submit an entry for the April Photo Contest.

Don't miss out!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Today is the last day to submit a picture in the April Photo Contest.


----------



## Fattner

I gotta win this is killing me !!


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Thor's smile


----------

